# Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.



## MarkusD_08 (28. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, ein aufblasbares Kajak zu kaufen. H
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich es zum Angeln und für Familienausflüge (zu zweit/dritt) nutzen möchte.
Geht das überhaupt,ein Familienkajak auch allein zu steuern bzw. kann man davon sinnvoll angeln?
Gewässer wären Seen/Talsperren und vielleicht auch mal der Spreewald.

Momentan schwebt mir das 
Sevylor Tahiti Plus / Adventure Plus vor ... so in der Art.

Danke und Gruß
Markus


----------



## Taxidermist (28. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Das sind allenfalls Badeboote, instabil aus billigen PVC verschweißt, ein spitzer Ast/Stein reicht um dem Spass ein Ende zu bereiten.
Ich würde da meine Familie nicht reinsetzen, außer eben zum Baden!
Es gibt aber auch taugliche aufblasbare Kanus, expeditionstauglich sogar, mit verstärkten Gewebeschläuchen, würde schätzen so ab 1800€ aufwärts, Zweier dürften auch mehr als 2000€ kosten!
Kauf dir lieber ein festes Kajak, so fangen z.b.Sit on Top 2er bei etwa 650 € an.

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (28. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Wie Jürgen schon sagt: beim Baden machen die Spaß, aber sonst eher als "Ertinkungshilfe" anzusehen!


----------



## AFE (28. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Welche Kajaks kennt ihr beiden denn? Mit dem Gumotex Solar scheint ein BA User sehr zufrieden zu sein. 


http://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthre...Einstieg/page6&p=395555&viewfull=1#post395555

http://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthre...Einstieg/page7&p=406962&viewfull=1#post406962


----------



## Franky (28. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Besagte Seviylor sind mir nicht ganz unbekannt. Ich hatte selber ein schönes Wanderkajak aus dem Hause "Hammer" (Bj. um 1980) und bin einiges an Kilometer im Einer- und Zweierkajak sowie bis zum 10er Kanadier gefahren.
Dabei sind häufig von Anfängern diese Boote zu Wasser gelassen worden, wovon sehr viele dann mitunter ganz schnell wieder an Land waren, da das Material nicht wirklich resistent gegen Steine, Äste und andere Hindernisse im Wasser waren.
Wenn man ein Kajak/Kanadier mit geringem Packmaß sucht, sollte man eher Klepper, Bergans oder andere renommierte Faltboothersteller ins Auge fassen.
Die sind sicherer (siehe u.a. Zuladung bei gleichem AUSSENMASS (und vergleiche dann den Raum innen).


----------



## Krallblei (28. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

So gehen Meinungen auseinander.  Ich habe zwei Seyvlor Rivera im Einsatz. 
Eins für 2-3:mal die Donau runter pro Woche und eins fürs Mittelmeer.
Bin heute wiedermal über Stock und Stein mit dem Ding. Wie immer nix kaputt. 
Schlecht sind nur die Paddel. Für 2 Personen rund 129 Euro.
Narrensicher und flott. Unbedingt Finne dazukaufen!!!@


----------



## Taxidermist (28. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Wenn man verückt genug ist, dann kann man auch auf ner Luftmatraze die Donau runter!
2007 ist ein Boardie auf den Maasplasen (Baggersee) genau mit einem solchen Teil gefahren.
Er hatte sogar einen Motor an die recht provisorische Halterung geschraubt.
Zwei Tage wurde er gesucht.
Er hinterlies damals seine junge Frau und ein gerade erst geborenes Kind!
Jeder der Augen im Kopf hat kann sehen, dass diese Teile kein ernst zu nehmendes Boot 
sind, eher gefährlich für Leute die mit soner Schwimmhilfe auf Fische losgehen und dabei 
jegliche Vernunft aussen vor lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Stefan660 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Für ruhige Gewässer wirds gehen, schau mal nach Aquaglide Chinook oder ähnlichen. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## bombe20 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

schau mal hier. die dinger sind mit etwas übung in einer halben stunde aufgebaut. ich besitze selbst noch das, in welchem ich als vierjähriger mit meiner zwei jahre älteren schwester auf dem leiterboden zwischen meinen eltern gesessen habe. geangelt haben wir alle vier auch. an diesen booten ist so gut wie kein vergang. mein modell stammt aus den 50ern oder 60ern und mein vater hat mit seinem bruder schon darin gesessen. du kannst es also vererben. nachdem, was ich hier gelesen habe, würde ich meine familie nicht so einem aufblasbaren ding anvertrauen. es sei denn, mal löhnt vierstellig.


----------



## gerald5701 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Moin. Es gibt recht solide Kayaks von Advanced Elements. Die haben eine Art Kiel, so dass man auch zügig voran kommt und sind auch nicht windanfällig. Aufbauzeit Ca. 20 Minuten. http://www.advancedelements.de/



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Ist schon ein Thema für sich. Hersteller und Tester (wer auch immer und wie testet?) sind sich einige, das die Dinger was taugen. Siehe Artikel. Einig sind sie sich aber auch, das die Boote windanfällig, langsamer und nicht präzise zu lenken sind.

https://www.kanumagazin.de/test-ausruestung/kaufberatung/kaufberatung-luftboote/

Artikel --> Pfeil unten aufklappen.

Für mich heißt das Baggersee Ja und Fluss und Meer Nein.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Sehe ich ähnlich - als Badehilfe ok, zum Spass haben ok. Angeln oder auf größere/bewegte Gewässer damit nicht. Hab grad dieses Wochenende wieder ein Pärchen in so einem gelben Dings auf der Elbe gesehen... zumindest hatten sie Schwimmwesten an. Das sah lebensgefährlich aus, da waren einige Sportboote und noch größere Kameraden unterwegs. Mit Wellenschlag und so - an Angeln würd ich dabei nicht mehr denken. Und gegen die Strömung meiner Meinung nach kaum eine Chance voran zukommen


----------



## Angler9999 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Verwechselt nicht das bitte nicht mit den bekannten billig Badebooten. Im Artikel (Link) gehen die damit (Soft)raften. Das Material ist dem Badeboot deutlich überlegen sowie auch vielen normalen Schlauchbooten. Die Nachteile eines Nichtkielers sowie der Windanfälligkeit bleiben jedoch. Mir reicht es schon das man mit dem einfachen Schlauchboot und E-Motor kaum richtig lenken kann.

btw die Raftingboote sind auch aus Kunststoff. Wenn auch die wiederum deutlich mehr Materialdicke haben und ü70 Kg wiegen.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

@Angler 9999, klar gibt es auch einigermaßen taugliche Schlauchkajaks, aber trotz Kompromis beim Verstauen, bleiben diese im Fahrverhalten immer einem festen Boot unterlegen und dies zu  annähernd gleichen Preisen.
Einziger Grund sich mit einem solchen Boot auszurüsten bleibt der mangelnde, oder nicht vorhandene Platz ein festes Boot zu lagern.
Es hat halt nicht jeder Garage oder Garten  um ein Boot zu lagern!

Jürgen


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Das Ding muss halt alleine so sicher, stabil und kontrollier-/steuerbar sein, dass du dabei noch halbwegs entspannt angeln kannst (Köder wechseln, neues Vorfach anknoten, Fische landen oder einen Hänger lösen).

Ich hab einen festen Tourenkanadier, der ist 5m lang und knapp 1m breit. Damit kann man in Stillwasser gut angeln, wenn man zu zweit ist. Alleine geht das nicht wirklich gut. War früher damit auch ein paar mal auf dem Neckar zwischen HD und MA, da konnte man sich treiben lassen und dabei angeln. Hänger musst du abreissen. Ankern bei Strömung kannst du mit den Dingern auch vergessen, geht nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Einziger Grund sich mit einem solchen Boot auszurüsten bleibt der mangelnde, oder nicht vorhandene Platz ein festes Boot zu lagern.
> Es hat halt nicht jeder Garage oder Garten  um ein Boot zu lagern!
> 
> Jürgen



Nicht ganz, ich hab zB etwas gesucht, das eine Familie mit 2 Kindern und Hund trägt und das man zusammen mit seiner Frau noch auf's Autodach bekommt. Und bei den Gewichten wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen...


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Ich finde es toll, wenn Frau und Boot aufs Dach müssen, dafür Kinder und sogar der Hund drinnen mitfahren dürfen!
Da träumen manche von!

Jürgen


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

@Jürgen: fährt sich so deutlich entspannter ;-))))


----------



## MarkusD_08 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Vielen Dank für die vielen und konstruktiven Beiträge!

Hintergrund der Idee eines aufblasbaren Kajaks ist wirklich der Platzmangel bei der Lagerung des Bootes. Vielleicht sollte ich diesen Punkt erstmal hinten anstellen.
Das die Sevylor solch eine schlechte Qualität haben, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Da hatte ich mit etwas mehr erhofft.

Danke und Gruß
Markus


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

Der ganze Aufblaskram ist in meinen Augen Mist. Dann kommen die PE- oder ABS- sit on tops. Nur sind die schwer, dafür robust. Glasfaserboote sind wesentlich leichter, leider auch wesentlich teurer. Kevlar- Carbon- Sandwich- Bauweise ist top- end. Lettmann macht sowas.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit aufblasbaren Kajaks gesucht.*

@Taxi ... ich stimm dir zu.

@TE schau dir mal die "Klappboote" an. Gemeint sind die Porta Boote etc. die sind nicht billig. Sie nehmen aber kaum Platz weg. So lang es keine Windstärken gibt taugen die auch was. Aber sind ebenso wenig vollwertig.


----------



## Michael.S (9. September 2020)

Bei ertrinkenden Schlauchbooten hilft meist eine Mund zu Ventil Beatmung , es sei denn es ist ein Loch drinnen , dann hilft nur noch Beeten oder ein Stückchen Isolierband


----------



## Tobias85 (9. September 2020)

Ich nutze diese Gelegenheit des ominösen Erstpostings mal, um eine konkrete Frage zum Thema einzuwerfen.

Aus welchem Material sollte ein Schlauchboot zum Angeln denn mindestens bestehen? Beim stöbern bin ich drauf gestoßen, dass die Boote von Zeck z.B. aus Heavy Duty PVC bestehen. Ich hätte ein sehr robustes Boot aus Heavy Gauge PVC zur Verfügung (sehr dickes, schweres, dreilagig, faserverstärktes Material), mit dem ich nach bisherigen Erfahrungen auch bedenkenlos direkt über einen Stein voller Dreikantmuscheln paddeln würde. Ich nehme an für den ruhigen Baggersee und mit Schwimmweste stellt das kein Problem dar?

@Taxidermist, was sagst du dazu? Du scheinst dich ja auszukennen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. September 2020)

@Tobias85 Normal ist dein Material Spitze, und man kann es auch gut Flicken, aber aus eigener Erfahrung, sie sind auch nicht Unzerstörbar. Aber ansonsten wirst du damit nicht untergehen.


----------



## bobbl (9. September 2020)

Ich bin jetzt seit einigen Monaten mit einem Gumotex Halibut beim Angeln unterwegs, ein Jahr länger habe ich das Solar vom selben Hersteller. Das Material Nitrilon ist extrem robust. Ich bin schon mehrfach mit den Booten auf verschiedenen Untergründen aufgeschrammt und nix ist passiert. Diese Boote sind dafür relativ schwer. Unsicher fühle ich mich damit nicht. Allerdings würde ich nie ohne Weste und bei kaltem Wasser ohne Trockenanzug rausfahren.


----------



## Tobias85 (9. September 2020)

@bobbl: Danke für den sinnvollen Hinweis zum kalten Wasser. Zum Nitrilon: Sicher mag das deutlich besser als PVC sein, aber ein neues Boot anschaffen steht nicht zur Debatte. Es ging mir nur darum, ob ich das bereits verfügbare nutzen kann oder nicht.

@Hecht100+: Danke, das macht mir doch schon mal Mut  Ich habe natürlich nicht vor, die Belastbarkeit des Materials auch nur annähernd zu testen, das Muschel-Beispiel sollte nur meine bisherige eigene Einschätzung zum Material wiedergeben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. September 2020)

@Tobias85 Mein Enkel hat am Plöner See die Haltbarkeit getestet, Muscheln  und Steine kein Problem, Schraubenkopf am Steg 10cm Riss.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2020)

xxx


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2020)

bobbl schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt seit einigen Monaten mit einem Gumotex Halibut beim Angeln unterwegs, ein Jahr länger habe ich das Solar vom selben Hersteller. Das Material Nitrilon ist extrem robust. Ich bin schon mehrfach mit den Booten auf verschiedenen Untergründen aufgeschrammt und nix ist passiert. Diese Boote sind dafür relativ schwer. Unsicher fühle ich mich damit nicht. Allerdings würde ich nie ohne Weste und bei kaltem Wasser ohne Trockenanzug rausfahren.



Und ich habe 2 Gumotex Palava seit ca. 12 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme im Einsatz - Gumotex bietet ein ganz hervorragendes Preisleistungsverhältniß..!


----------



## pulpot (16. September 2020)

Beim SUP würden mir Seitenwände fehlen und ich würde befürchten, dass bei größeren Wellen oder stärkeren Bewegungen beim Drill mein Angelzeug im Wasser landet.


----------



## bobbl (17. September 2020)

Ich finde die Teile witzig. Zum angeln würde ich es aber nicht hernehmen,allein schon weil du nach einer Welle mit nassem Hintern da sitzt und es keine Möglichkeit gibt, dein Zeug zu befestigen


----------



## Odery (25. September 2020)

Ich habe ein Decathlon X100+ als 1er/2er. Das ist ein absolut top verarbeitetes Boot und schlägt viele teure um längen.... ich gamit auch auf die Ostsee. Es ist super stabil und hat 2 Lenzlöcher. Vor allem trocknet es super schnell, da keine Schlauch in Schlauch Konstruktion. Und hat einen Hochdruckboden. Gepimmt mit drei Finnen vom SUP bei Decathlos die genau passen, ein super geradeaus Lauf.
Ich hab ne platte mit Scotty haltern drin und Echo und Rutenhalter an Board....

Mit den Kids inder Freizeit auch super.

Gibts auch als 2er/3er aber das wäre mit alleine zu groß.....

Bei Fragen gern Melden...


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Sehe es ähnlich wie die anderen. Die Sicherheit geht vor, deshalb solltest du einen aufblasbaren Kajak vermeiden. Habe mit meinem Glasfaserboot bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Ist zwar etwas preisintensiver, jedoch hast du dann auch deine Ruhe und gerade, wenn man langfristig auf die See gehen will, kann man sich so eine Investition auch mal zulegen.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2020)

Also das Gumotex Palava ist wirklich gut und günstig - kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.. .


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Dezember 2020)

Aufblasbare Kajaks, einmal und nie wieder. Paddel nach vorne in die Spitze geschoben, um Platz zu haben, gegen das Paddel gekommen und sauber abgesoffen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Also das Gumotex Palava ist wirklich gut und günstig - kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Bauen die auch Trimarane? 

Aber eine echt klasse Konstruktion, gehört das so oder ist das Marke Eigenbau?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aufblasbare Kajaks, einmal und nie wieder. Paddel nach vorne in die Spitze geschoben, um Platz zu haben, gegen das Paddel gekommen und sauber abgesoffen.



Im Zuge eines damaligen Kindervogelschießens / Dorffestes gewann ich einmal ein tolles Schlauchboot, sogar Micky Maus war draufgedruckt. 

Die bald darauf stattfindende Jungfernfahrt im Dorfteich hat es jedoch leider nicht überlebt. Trotz der natürlich hervorragenden Materialqualität nahm es meinem Vater wohl den Dornenbusch übel, der am Ufer wuchs und in den er mich etwas ungeschickt hineingezogen hatte. Zur Wiedergutmachung gab es später dann ein richtiges kleines Schlauchboot, aus fester orangener Schlauchbootplane und mit hölzernem Boden sowie Spiegel.

Das Aufpusten war ein echter Akt. Da wir keinen Kompressor oder etwas ähnliches zu Hause hatten, haben wir einen alten Staubsauger umfunktioniert. Hätten wir uns das damals patentieren lassen, wir wären mit den Laubbläsern sicherlich reich geworden. 

Leider wog das kleine Schlauchboot entsprechend viel, so dass ich es alleine nicht handeln konnte, auch wenn der Dorfteich nur die Straße runter lag. Ab und zu haben mir die größeren Jungs beim Tragen geholfen, so dass wir es doch ab und an mal zu Wasser lassen konnten. Aber wie so häufig bei Kindern lies das Interesse dann irgendwann nach und das Schlauchboot kam zum Abwracken in die Werft.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bauen die auch Trimarane?
> 
> Aber eine echt klasse Konstruktion, gehört das so oder ist das Marke Eigenbau?



Nee, die nicht  - aber ich....  
Das habe ich selbst so zusammengeschustert, weil es Luftverlastbar sein musste, würde das heute aber aus Alu statt aus Oregon Red Cedar bauen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Von den Seabike Schwimmern habe ich zwei, kann also entweder nen Trimaran oder zwei Proas (das war der ursprüngliche Gedanke..) bauen.
Es gibt auch noch ne Beseglung für das Ding.. .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee, die nicht  - aber ich....
> Das habe ich selbst so zusammengeschustert, weil es Luftverlastbar sein musste, würde das heute aber aus Alu statt aus Oregon Red Cedar bauen.
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Sache! 

Nur warum die Luftverlastbarkeit?
Einmal Festland - Helgoland war okay aber auf dem Rückweg hat dich dann der Mut verlassen oder wie?


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nur warum die Luftverlastbarkeit?



Damit man das Ding auch mit in den Urlaub nach Sonstwohin nehmen kann - man kommt halt nich überall mit dem Auto hin und es macht oft schon Sinn ein kleines Boot dabei zu haben.. .
Das hat als Katamaran allerdings den Nachteil, dass man damit bloß zu zweit Rudern kann.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Damit man das Ding auch mit in den Urlaub nach Sonstwohin nehmen kann - man kommt halt nich überall mit dem Auto hin und es macht oft schon Sinn ein kleines Boot dabei zu haben.. .
> Das hat als Katamaran allerdings den Nachteil, dass man damit bloß zu zweit Rudern kann.



Da hast du natürlich recht.

Wie wäre es denn mit so einem Teil? Diese Dinger scheinen relativ mobil und trotzdem noch brauchbar zu sein.

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-usa/angeln-in-florida

Allerdings scheint mir dein "Fliewatüüt" von der Hülle her doch noch etwas robuster zu sein. Beim Angeln _- mit all den scharfen Haken & Klingen -_ ist eine stabile Hülle sicherlich nicht zu vernachlässigen, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.

Sollte ich mir irgendwann einmal ein Kajak kaufen, ich würde wohl eines mit einem Rumpf aus Polyäthylen nehmen. Die Dinger sind relativ leicht, also auch alleine auf ein Autodach etc. zu laden und sicherlich widerstandsfähiger als aufblasbare Kajaks. Rümpfe aus GFK halte ich _- zumindest für Laien - _doch eher für problematisch. Wie schnell ist man einmal irgendwo auf Steinen aufgesessen? Dann platzt das Gelcoat ab, es gibt Risse im Laminat und irgendwann ist der Kahn weich & leck. Wer mit GFK umgehen kann, der kann so etwas zwar relativ einfach wieder reparieren aber ich denke für "Otto-Normal" sind Kajaks aus Polyäthylen doch am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Michael.S (19. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich mir sowas holen würde würde ich mich doch eher nach einem gebrauchten Bundeswehrboot umschauen , gibt es ja in allen größen , hier lag immer eins am Bootssteg , recht groß da hatten 10 Personen Platz , das hätte mir gefallen


----------



## ConnoGesSB (25. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich mit meiner Familie ein aufblasbares Kajak für ein Wochenende gemietet hatte, hat es uns im Grunde gefallen, die Eindrücke sind interessant, ich habe überlegt, mit einem solchen Gerät zu fischen, aber ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen, vielleicht gibt es einige stärkere Modelle


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Mai 2021)

ConnoGesSB , ohne einen Link ist es doch sehr vage, man kann nicht wissen um welchen Typ von Schlauchi geht es, was hast du da gemietet?

Jürgen


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> @ConnoGesSB , ohne einen Link ist es doch sehr vage, man kann nicht wissen um welchen Typ von Schlauchi geht es, was hast du da gemietet?


Wenn ich mir die 3 Beiträge des Users ansehe, dann habe ich den starken Eindruck, dass er gar nicht an einer Beratung interessiert ist, sondern uns nur demnächst einen Werbelink um die Ohren knallen will und das jetzt sowas wie das Alibi-Vorspiel war.


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die 3 Beiträge des Users ansehe, dann habe ich den starken Eindruck, dass er gar nicht an einer Beratung interessiert ist, sondern uns nur demnächst einen Werbelink um die Ohren knallen will und das jetzt sowas wie das Alibi-Vorspiel war.


Und wieder einmal, kann ich ihnen nur beipflichten. Elementar, lieber Tobsen.


ConnoGesSB schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit meiner Familie ein aufblasbares Kajak für ein Wochenende gemietet hatte, hat es uns im Grunde gefallen, die Eindrücke sind interessant, ich habe überlegt, mit einem solchen Gerät zu fischen, aber ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen, vielleicht gibt es einige stärkere Modelle


Nachdem ich mit meiner Familie eine *hydraulische Ananas* für ein Wochenende gemietet hatte, hat es uns im Grunde gefallen, die Einsrücke sind interessant, ich habe überlegt, mit einem solchen Gerät zu fischen, aber ich kann es mir kaum vorstellen, vielleicht gibt es einige stärkere Modelle.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Mai 2021)

Mein persönlicher Eindruck von Aufblasbaren Kajaks, alles Sch.......e. Ist aber schon lange lange her.
Kajak aufgeblasen, das man  es nicht mehr am Gewässer machen muß, Paddel ins Boot gelegt, Boot auf dem Autodach befestigt und los ging es damals. Nach einer erzwungender Maßen erfolgten Vollbremsung hing dann nur noch der Luftleere Sack auf dem Autodach, da die Paddel es bei der Vollbremsung geschafft hatten, alle vier Kammer zu zerschneiden. Die jetzt obligatorischen Smilies erspare ich mir, damit hatte damals auch niemand gerechnet. Seitdem, es gibt auch Bootsverleihe.


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Mai 2021)

Ich hab tatsächlich seit über 10 Jahren eines, aber aus sehr robustem, dicken, faserverstärktem Material. Wiegt zusammengepackt allerdings auch um die 20kg, was natürlich unschön ist, wenn man einen Fluss befahren will und vom Bahnhof noch 1km zur Einsetzstelle laufen muss.


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Mai 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> erzwungender Maßen erfolgten Vollbremsung hing dann nur noch der Luftleere Sack auf dem Autodach, da die Paddel es bei der Vollbremsung geschafft hatten, alle vier Kammer zu zerschneide


Das war dann aber ein ganz gruseliges Billigmaterial - bei richtigem Gewebe passiert das garantiert nicht...


----------



## rippi (28. Mai 2021)

ConnoGesSB schrieb:


> Ich besuchte Dubai zum ersten Mal mit meiner Familie und es war mein erstes Mal auf einem Stehpaddelbrett. Wegen der niedrigen Meereswellen - realistisch gesehen wahrscheinlich nur 10 oder 20 Zoll hoch (weniger als ein halber Meter) - musste ich die meiste Zeit knien. Ich weiß noch, wie mein letzter Sohn mich auslachte, weil er dachte, ich hätte Angst vor dem Ozean. Ich bin 55 Jahre alt und habe nicht mehr so viel Ausdauer wie die Jüngeren. Zum * link gelöscht* stabil zu fahren. Mit anderen Boards wäre ich vielleicht ins Wasser gestolpert, da ich Arthritis habe


Dieses Board ist sehr schlecht. Ich verleihe dem Board eine rippirappa-Minus-Stecknadel, die sonst nur für qualitativ minderwertige Beiträge ausgesprochen wird. Mich wundert auch das du überhaupt noch lebst, nachdem du auf einem Board warst, dass auf dieser Seite vertrieben wurde. Die sind alle qualitativ minderwertig und alle Leute, die ich kenne, die dort kauften sind jetzt totunglücklich und/oder schlimm verletzt. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass du Arthritis durch exakt dieses Board bekamst?


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das war dann aber ein ganz gruseliges Billigmaterial - bei richtigem Gewebe passiert das garatiert nicht...



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, das Boot war ein Geschenk gewesen, weiter als zum Auspusten bin ich ja nicht gekommen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Mai 2021)

Ich würde mir im Leben nicht ein aufblasbares Kajak kaufen und wenn dann würde ich im gleichen Atemzug meine Lebensversicherung erhöhen, damit der Rest meiner Familie ein weiteres gutes Leben hat. Ich sehe das hier auf der Ostsee oft genug wenn die "Süsswassermatrosen" mit den Teilen auf der Ostsee rumschippern, ich kann nur raten Finger weg. Das ist aber wie geschrieben meine persönliche Meinung, im Endeffekt muss jeder selber wissen er tut und macht.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir im Leben nicht ein aufblasbares Kajak kaufen und wenn dann würde ich im gleichen Atemzug meine Lebensversicherung erhöhen, damit der Rest meiner Familie ein weiteres gutes Leben hat. Ich sehe das hier auf der Ostsee oft genug wenn die "Süsswassermatrosen" mit den Teilen auf der Ostsee rumschippern, ich kann nur raten Finger weg. Das ist aber wie geschrieben meine persönliche Meinung, im Endeffekt muss jeder selber wissen er tut und macht.


Hallo,

habe da zwar keine Erfahrung am Meer, aber leider musste ich 1980 in Norwegen den Tod der Frau eines gut befreundeten Ehepaares wegen unzureichender Ausstattung des Bootes auf einen kleinen Binnensee  (etwa 10 Kilometer lang und 1-1,5 Kilometer breit) in Norwegen miterleben. Zu leicht darf man die Natur nicht nehmen und die verzeiht keine Fehler, welche in guter Urlaubslaune etc. gemacht werden. Die Frau war übrigens eine gute Schwimmerin, aber das nutzt im Ernstfall auch nicht viel. 
Noch heute habe ich die Bilder dieses Dramas vor Augen.
Deshalb kann ich Dir voll zustimmen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Mai 2021)

Moin Lajos,
sehr traurig. Ich habe das leider auch schon miterleben müssen. Ja die Menschen haben in Sachen Eigenverantortung , KEINE. Das fängt schon bei der Schwimmweste an, kann ich so zu 100% bestätigen.. und wie Du schon schreibst, die Natur und das Wetter nimmt keine Rücksicht und dann natürlich die Unerfahrenheit. Wenn ich das beim Uferangeln an der Ostsee manchmal beobachte, was da so einige praktizieren dann fällt mir nicht "Meer" ein. Aber leider sind die Wathosenträger ohne Boot oder im Boot auch nicht besser. Der letzte hat im Dunkel einen Schwächeanfall beim Drill eines Monsterfisch bekommen und stand natürlich auch viel zu weit im Wasser, drei Tage später haben sie den Kollegen dann gefunden, mit Angel in der Hand.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Lajos,
> sehr traurig. Ich habe das leider auch schon miterleben müssen. Ja die Menschen haben in Sachen Eigenverantortung , KEINE. Das fängt schon bei der Schwimmweste an, kann ich so zu 100% bestätigen.. und wie Du schon schreibst, die Natur und das Wetter nimmt keine Rücksicht und dann natürlich die Unerfahrenheit. Wenn ich das beim Uferangeln an der Ostsee manchmal beobachte, was da so einige praktizieren dann fällt mir nicht "Meer" ein. Aber leider sind die Wathosenträger ohne Boot oder im Boot auch nicht besser. Der letzte hat im Dunkel einen Schwächeanfall beim Drill eines Monsterfisch bekommen und stand natürlich auch viel zu weit im Wasser, drei Tage später haben sie den Kollegen dann gefunden, mit Angel in der Hand.


Hallo,

da fällt mir der alte Spruch ein: "Unfälle passieren nicht, die werden verursacht." 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Mai 2021)

Ob aufblasbares Kajak oder Schlauchboot ist ziehmlich egal, solange die aus Hypalon oder Ähnlichem gefertigt wurden, kann da nix passieren was nicht mit jedem anderen Material auch passieren kann.
Im Wildwasser sind Luftkajaks sogar etwas sicherer als Feste... .


----------



## Tobias85 (30. Mai 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ob aufblasbares Kajak oder Schlauchboot ist ziehmlich egal, solange die aus Hypalon oder Ähnlichem gefertigt wurden


Eben drum. Wenn man so ein 30€-Ding aus dem Sonderpostenmarkt vor Augen hat, dann kann ich die Bedenken verstehen, aber es gibt ja durchaus auch sehr stabile aufblasbare Kajaks aus sehr robustem Material, die sich absolut an nem Schlauchboot messen lassen können. Meines ist ziemlich breit gebaut und ich habe es im Steinhuder Meer bei 20cm hohen Wellen von der Seite mit zusätzlichem absichtlichen kippeln nichtmal in die Nähe des Kenterns bringen können (natürlich im Flachwasser getestet). Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass jedes 'richtige' Schlauchboot auf einem Fluss mit Schiffsverkehr und dementsprechendem Wellengang deutlich unsicherer ist als mein Kajak auf nem Baggersee. Und das Material steht einem richtigen Schlauchboot auch in nichts nach.

Daher bitte immer differenzieren und keine pauschalen Aussagen treffen.


----------

